# Kassette 8-fach wide range 11-40t - welches Schaltwerk?



## MrHyde (1. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt beim Ali zwei 8-fach Kassetten mit 11-40t.
Macht das aus eurer Sicht Sinn? Vorteile wären z.B. die vergleichsweise geringe Breite und die Kompatibilität mit Standardnaben und Nabenmotoren.
Mit welchem 8-fach Schaltwerk könnte man das 40er überhaupt schalten?

*1. die von Zitto für 25€ *mit 450g







*2. die Sunrace für 22€ *mit 475g






Edit: ich habe was zur Kompatibilität gefunden siehe ganz unten auf dem Bild. Also keine Tourney 8s...


----------



## Floh (1. Dezember 2017)

Hmmm... wenn Shimano nicht bei den modernen Shadow-Schaltwerken die Übersetzung geändert hätte hätte ich gesagt nimm doch ein modernes 10-fach Schaltwerk, die Indexierung ist ja im Shifter. Die können eigentlich mehr als 36 Zähne auch wenn Shimano behauptet das ginge nicht.
Aber darf ich fragen, warum Du nicht einfach 10-fach SLX nimmst? Das ist nicht viel teurer, und Du kannst ein 42T wolftooth Kettenblatt drauf machen und nimmst dafür in der Mitte eins raus. Dann könntest Du 11-42 fahren mit 10 Gängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (2. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## MrHyde (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe die Sunrace für unter 20€ gefunden und noch sicherheitshalber eine Verlängerung für 1,90€ geordert. Ist mal einen Versuch wert mit der Microshift 8s.
Ansonsten schon richtig: einen echten Vorteil ggü. 9-fach gibts nicht.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## MrHyde (5. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich probier es aus


Prima, dann bin ich nicht allein 
Mit welchem Schaltwerk?


----------



## nightwolf (5. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## MrHyde (5. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> -> An meinem 'Spielzeug', dem Xtracylce Longtail, das auch noch einen 26+ LRS bekommen soll.


Ist ja ein interessanter Ansatz, das Xtracycle Leap, kannte ich nicht. Würde ich gerne den Schwabinger Muddis mal nahebringen, die hier mit ihren dreirädrigen LKWs Geh- und Radwege dichtmachen 
Plus will ich auch schon eine Weile am eigenen Gefährt, aber ich kann mich nicht recht entscheiden - also lebe ich das erstmal am Kinderrad aus (gerade 24x2.6 Reifen geordert).



nightwolf schrieb:


> P.S.: Was war eigentlich der spezielle Grund, dieses Thema in 'Kinderbikes' zu beginnen? Ich komm nicht so recht dahiner


Derselbe Grund, Sohn kann sich gegen Papas ständiges Gebastel nicht wehren. Er trägt's mit Fassung und fährt, was gerade nicht zerlegt ist.


----------



## nightwolf (6. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## nightwolf (11. Dezember 2017)

@MrHyde, welchen Liefertermin hast Du fuer die Kassette? Bei mir sind 21 days = 27.12., da beginnt das Zeitfenster. 
Waere natuerlich nett, wenn die Kassette im Bereich der Feiertage schon eintraefe.


----------



## MrHyde (12. Dezember 2017)

@nightwolf bei mir 22.12.-17.1. Ich habe schon einiges beim Ali geshoppt, und es war mal nach einer Woche da und mal nach 2 Monaten. Bei mir steht nur "Ursprungsland verlassen". Vor den Feiertagen wäre nice, stimmt. Das 24er Fattie macht dem Sohn nämlich total Spaß, aber im Schnee wird er noch mehr kämpfen mit der aktuellen Übersetzung (Hauptproblem bleiben natürlich die 12kg Gewicht des Hobels).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (12. Dezember 2017)

Bisher trafen meine Teile meist so im Fruehbereich des Zeitfensters ein - _wobei ich noch nicht sooo viel dort gekauft habe_.
Die 26x3 Reifen haben IIRC noch am laengsten gedauert, aber die sind auch beim Zoll gelandet.
Naja, wobei da war das Verwirrende die Aussage 'zugestellt', obwohl ich von nix wusste, und der Absender-Chinese hatte natuerlich auch keine Ahnung (haben die offensichtlich nie, wird ueberall berichtet und siehe auch unten).
Zwei Tage spaeter kam dann Post vom Zoll, dann war der Fall klar.

Bei der 8x Kassette hab ich dem Verkaeufer geschrieben, dass es ein 34er Ritzel ist und kein 36er (auf manchen Bildern sieht man die Praegung, ansonsten kann man nachzaehlen) ...


> Hi,
> 
> The second-to-last cog is not 36 but 34 teeth


Antwort war nur


> it 34t


Die Beschreibung ist nach wie vor falsch. Hier korrigiert:* 11-13-15-18-22-28-34-40*


----------



## nightwolf (15. Dezember 2017)

Hab jetzt hier mal spasseshalber meine Uebersetzung mit 1x8 bei 75-559 (26x3) eingegeben ...  
http://ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DERS&KB=34&RZ=11,13,15,18,22,28,34,40&UF=2228&TF=90&SL=2.6&UN=KMH


----------



## nightwolf (25. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt die 11-40 auch bei Ebay (neuerdings??), ist etwas teurer, aber mit dem selben Fehler in der Angabe der Abstufung 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/272787535082

Dann hab ich noch ein Doc von SunRace gefunden, wo es doch dann tatsaechlich richtig drinsteht 

P.S.: Jetzt ist es korrigiert, hier die Antwort des Verkaeufers  


> Oh, sorry ,yes, it is 34T .
> Thank you so much for your feedback.
> Wendy


----------



## nightwolf (27. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## nightwolf (9. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## nightwolf (14. Januar 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> So, heute ist ein Einwurf-Einschreiben mit Zoll-Aufklebern eingetroffen .... Das muss die Kassette sein ... ich seh sie erst am Wochenende


So, die Kassette ist jetzt montiert und einmal kurz Probe gefahren.
Auf dem 40er Kranz schraddelt die Kette am 3" Reifen, das hatte ich erwartet. Da muss ich mir ein Leitblech dengeln.
Das Uralt-Schaltwerk legt den 40er erstaunlich klaglos ein, im Trockentest hatte das leicht geknirscht, dann hab ich an der B-Schraube etwas nachgedreht. Evtl. heute Nachmittag nochmal Test und Bilder -> Xtracycle-Thread  

Die Kassette kam mir zunaechst leicht wacklig vor, ich hab dann einen duennen Metallring (so wie er z. B. in vielen 7x Kraenzen zwischen dem Fuenferblock und dem vorletzten Ritzel drin ist) untergelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (21. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## Bastian_77 (21. Januar 2018)

Was wäre den ein neu zu kaufendes Schaltwerk das damit 100% funktioniert ? Ein Sram X.4 ?


----------



## nightwolf (21. Januar 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Was wäre den ein neu zu kaufendes Schaltwerk das damit 100% funktioniert ? Ein Sram X.4 ?


Das passt jetzt ja schon mal *nicht* zu Shimano Schalthebeln ... und mit meinem stufenlosen wird es auch nicht funktionieren, weil das 1:1 ja *mehr* Seilzug braucht, nicht wahr? Soviel Seil kann der nicht ziehen.

Gibts irgendwo eine Info ueber die max. Ritzelgroesse? Bei den Haendlern, die das Schaltwerk anbieten, finde ich da nix

Das fragliche Rad ist auch so ein bissl meine Experimentier-& Spielwiese, von daher ... aber ich heb mir die Info mal auf, kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## Bastian_77 (21. Januar 2018)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Edit: ich habe was zur Kompatibilität gefunden siehe ganz unten auf dem Bild. Also keine Tourney 8s...



Sollte ja laut der Tabelle gehen, Schaltgriff wäre bei mir ein Sram Gripshift und dazu ne Sunrace 11-40 8-Fach ....


----------



## nightwolf (21. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## MrHyde (9. Februar 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Und @MrHyde ist ja irgendwie das ganze Jahr noch nicht gesehen worden - er hat mich ueberhaupt auf das Thema gebracht und jetzt ist er verschollen



Stimmt ja, Sorry! Neuer Job am anderen Ende der Republik, komme zu gar nix mehr, tatsächlich etwas  
Ich pfriemel es am Sonntag mal an die Tourney oder die Microshift Mezzo Short Cage, letztere kann laut Kubikes-Website 39t. Hatte mir sicherheitshalber noch eine Schaltaugenverlängerung dazubestellt für'n Euro, mal sehen, ob ich die brauche.


----------



## nightwolf (9. Februar 2018)

MrHyde schrieb:


> (...) am anderen Ende der Republik (...)


Ach Du Schaizse das tut mir leid


----------



## themountain (10. Februar 2018)

Fahre die selbe Kassette mit einem alten Xt schaltwerk( RD-M750 SGS9)seit 6Monaten ohne Probleme...bestes upgrade seit langem fuer kleines Geld


----------



## joglo (2. März 2018)

themountain schrieb:


> Fahre die selbe Kassette mit einem alten Xt schaltwerk( RD-M750 SGS9)seit 6Monaten ohne Probleme...bestes upgrade seit langem fuer kleines Geld



Hi, könntest Du das evtl. mal fotografieren und hier posten. Ich will ein älteres Rad auf Einfach-Kurbel und Kassette mit großer Bandbreite umbauen und möchte auch am liebsten ein Shimano 750,760 oder 751 Schaltwerk (bewährt und passt optisch am besten) benutzen. Danke


----------



## nightwolf (2. März 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themountain (2. März 2018)

[


joglo schrieb:


> Hi, könntest Du das evtl. mal fotografieren und hier posten. Danke


logisch


----------



## nightwolf (3. März 2018)

Jetzt mal eine 'dumme' Frage: Was sieht man auf @themountain s Bild ausser ein Schaltwerk an einem Hinterbau, und das in Haendi-Murks-Qualitaet? 

Von Interesse waere doch (wenn, dann) die Frage, wie es auf dem 40er Ritzel aussieht.


----------



## joglo (3. März 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine 'dumme' Frage: Was sieht man auf @themountain s Bild ausser ein Schaltwerk an einem Hinterbau, und das in Haendi-Murks-Qualitaet?
> 
> Von Interesse waere doch (wenn, dann) die Frage, wie es auf dem 40er Ritzel aussieht.



Ehrlich gesagt, das wäre auch für mich in der Tat das Interessanteste. Ein Bild von schräg hinten wenn das 40er bedient wird wäre toll. Bin nur ein höflicher Mensch und wollte nicht nerven... ;-)


----------



## joglo (3. März 2018)

BTW: ich hab gestern an einer anderen Stelle hier im Forum erfahren dass es mittlerweile auch 9-fach Kassetten mit 11-40 von Ztto und Sunrace am einfachsten aus China gibt. Vlt. für jemand im Zuge der Diskussionen auch interessant.


----------



## nightwolf (3. März 2018)

.


----------



## themountain (3. März 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine 'dumme' Frage: Was sieht man auf @themountain s Bild ausser ein Schaltwerk an einem Hinterbau, und das in Haendi-Murks-Qualitaet?
> 
> Von Interesse waere doch (wenn, dann) die Frage, wie es auf dem 40er Ritzel aussieht.


Auch dumme Fragen werden beantwortet
Joglo hat mich um ein Bild vom Schaltwerk gebeten..das kann man trotz der"Qualität" des Bildes einwandfrei erkennen.  ...auf deinem Bild sieht man ein Deore Schaltwerk vom vor dem Krieg..ich denke mal das war nicht so hilfreich.
 Egal,trotzdem schönes WE


----------



## nightwolf (3. März 2018)

.


----------



## themountain (3. März 2018)

Ui...miesen Tag gehabt?? Kommt schon mal vor,woll !
Um dieser Sache ein Ende zu machen: Gezeigtes Schaltwerk funktioniert einwandfrei mit besagter Kassette,nur eine längere Anschlagschraube ist vielleicht ratsam. 
Ich denke mal ich muss mich dazu nicht weiter äußern da der Anfragende sich eh für etwas Anderes entschieden hat.
Schönes Wochenende nochmals!


----------



## ploerre (3. März 2018)

gelöscht weil ursprungszitat gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (3. März 2018)

Wegen meiner Anfrage braucht man sich nicht in die Haare kriegen.
Mir hätte am besten ein Bild von dem 750 Schaltwerk von schräg hinten bei dem 40er Ritzel geholfen, damit ich mir „ein Bild davon machen kann“ wie groß bei anderen noch der Abstand zum Ritzel ist und wie das alte Schaltwerk im Allg. mit der neuzeitlichen Big range Kassette aussieht.
Das Bild von themountain war hier net ganz der Bringer, während nightwolf‘s Bild zwar auf dem großen Ritzel läuft aber halt von der Seite, mit einem anderen SW und halt noch mit dem interessanten aber verwirrenden Umbau fotografiert ist.
Naja ich sach mal in der Hinsicht unentschieden ;-)
Und gut, nur einer von beiden hat mich halt angepöbelt, da kann man aber drüberstehen...

Achja, ich werde wahrscheinlich mal eine 9-fach 11-40 Kassette mit dem RD-M750 bzw 760 probieren und hoffe mal einfach dass es klappt. Etwas Zuversicht konnte ich aus diesem Thread gewinnen.


----------



## themountain (4. März 2018)

ploerre schrieb:


> Hammer, so ein Satz. Und dazu 40er Ritzelkassetten aus China an uralte 8-fach Schaltungen schrauben, Bilder davon posten in einem Forum "Kinderbikes".. mega geil exzentrisch... Jetzt hab ich alles gesehen.
> Und auch noch rumkacken, wer das scheissigere Foto macht...


* Alles wird gut
*


----------



## mwcycles (11. März 2018)

Ohne viele Worte, älteres Alivio Schaltwerk, heute heisst sowas Altus:
  
Auch ein Eigenbau-Cargobike, dafür wirklich bestens geignet!


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. März 2018)

Hier is was für Bandbreite...die ZTTO 9fach 11-50 
Wenn es nur ein Schaltwerk dafür gebe 
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...20.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.0.0.54e0187dcUlkpK


----------



## nightwolf (5. April 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Wegen meiner Anfrage braucht man sich nicht in die Haare kriegen. (...)


Merker fuer mich: Versuch nicht Leuten zu helfen, sie werden es nicht honorieren. 
Selbst ein einfacher Klick auf 'gefaellt mir' ist schon zu viel verlangt.

Zum Ausgleich findet sich garantiert mindestens einer, der nix Besseres zu tun hat, als rumzupissen.
Traurig traurig


----------



## duc-mo (17. November 2018)

Ich hol das Thema mal wieder hoch...

Hat irgendjemand eine europäische Bezugsquelle für die 8fach 11-40?
Alles was ich gefunden habe kommt direkt aus Asien und damit hatte ich zuletzt eher nicht so gute Erfahrungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (17. November 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich hol das Thema mal wieder hoch...
> 
> Hat irgendjemand eine europäische Bezugsquelle für die 8fach 11-40?
> Alles was ich gefunden habe kommt direkt aus Asien und damit hatte ich zuletzt eher nicht so gute Erfahrungen...


Es kommt doch eh fast alles aus Asien 
Meinst du so was hier?
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Sunrace-M6-...=item21491e92ff:g:wYEAAOSwPR9bs4VJ:rk:20:pf:0


----------



## nightwolf (18. November 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> (...) direkt aus Asien und damit hatte ich zuletzt eher nicht so gute Erfahrungen...


Hmm, das ist bei mir aktuell exakt andersrum.
Die Bestellungen von Aliexpress sind in den letzten beiden Monaten alle innerhalb von knapp ueber zwei Wochen da gewesen 
Ich wuerde ohne Bedenken direkt wieder Kram bei Aliexpress bestellen. 
@OneTrustMan - Ja von dieser Kassette ist die Rede.


----------



## OneTrustMan (18. November 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist bei mir aktuell exakt andersrum.
> Die Bestellungen von Aliexpress sind in den letzten beiden Monaten alle innerhalb von knapp ueber zwei Wochen da gewesen
> Ich wuerde ohne Bedenken direkt wieder Kram bei Aliexpress bestellen.
> @OneTrustMan - Ja von dieser Kassette ist die Rede.


Meine ZTTO Kassette hat nun knapp 2000km runter.
Die zeigt sich recht unbeeindruck von der fehlenden Pflege.
Die Beschichtung ist richtig gut.
Wenn ich die sauber mache siehts fast wie neu aus.


----------



## duc-mo (18. November 2018)

Bei Ali hab ich gerade noch eine 11-40 gefunden. Etwas leichter und etwas andere Abstufung.
https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32...id=223amp-q7DYRFc0XmxEYthbwtCYRQ1542559705565

Kennt die schon jemand?


----------



## mwcycles (18. Februar 2019)

Habe gerade noch etwas gefunden, leifer weder Bezugsquelle noch Preise:
https://www.microshift.com/en/introducing-advent/
Werde mal versuchen, mich zu informieren...


----------

